# Rappi Rangai



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 9, 2008)

Rappi Rangai 
​
*Genre:*
Action, Ecchi, Shounen



			
				Mangaupdates.com said:
			
		

> Description
> This story takes place during the civil war in Japan. There is a mysterious boy with a short horn on his forehead. His life turns upside down after he saves a wanted female ninja, who then tells him that she's his servant and he an emperor!
> 
> Soon a few more girls appear in his life and the adventure begins. What will happen to him and what kind of weird and wonderful stories lie in front of the small group is for you to find out.


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2008)

Not bad, ecchi X 100,


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 9, 2008)

Batman said:


> Not bad, ecchi X 100,



Yup, for sure.  I also found a picture from the volume 1 raw and added it to, how should I say, "encourage" readership.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 23, 2008)

Chapter 2 is out now.  And with the second chapter comes a second girl!


----------



## NarutoXHinata (May 24, 2008)

just scrolled through some RAWS it looks good for those who like echii manga


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 14, 2008)

Third chapter is out, and so is the third "girl"!

Updated the first post and you can get chapter three here.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 22, 2008)

Chapter four get!

The boy with the horn on his head sure has it tough.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 3, 2008)

Chapter five is out.  , get it from the usual places.  The omake is good for a chuckle.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 2, 2008)

It kind of slipped by but Rappi Rangai is up to chapter nine!  Get them here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like our little lord has found himself a girlfriend!


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 14, 2008)

Chapter 11 by Mahou-x


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Currently up to chapter 14. I'm liking this manga so far. Lots of ecchi.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 20, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Currently up to chapter 14. I'm liking this manga so far. Lots of ecchi.



That's cool.  I really didn't think anyone was enjoying it to be honest.  Five straight posts with no responses, I'd decided to give up on updating it.  Glad someone is enjoying it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

It's pretty good. I needed something new to watchread anyways. Hopefully Raizou will develop his own abilities later on in the manga, I'm currently on chapter 4.


----------



## Unbelievable (Mar 21, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> That's cool.  I really didn't think anyone was enjoying it to be honest.  Five straight posts with no responses, I'd decided to give up on updating it.  Glad someone is enjoying it.



I'm enjoying it quite a bit, it's just a shame that the chapters come out so infrequently.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 22, 2009)

Rappi Rangai 17


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2009)

lol I need to catch up with this. Anything interesting so far? I'm still on chapter 4 

Zettai Karen Children has caught my interest.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Apr 27, 2009)

Found a pretty cool Rappi Rangai wallpaper: 

and another:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

I really need to get back with this manga. That and Kurohime >.<


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 1, 2009)

Rappi Rangai 20

and

Rappi Rangai 21


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 2, 2009)

Heh, oh this series, I love the silly fanservice to it, anywhere from the bondage rope method Himemaru uses to the scantily clad people.  Besides, there's something fun in seeing the guy as the damsel in distress. I stopped after chapter 4 but I sure was surprised Kisarabi was willing to go off and leave sick Raizou with the other two lusting spazes. Seems like it sure is dangerous to have Kagari around to accidently activate her technique when she gets excited. D:


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Aug 2, 2009)

Rappi Rangai 22


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 2, 2009)

If anyone is missing Rappi Rangai, I found it at my local Borders.  Official volumes are being released under the title *Ninja Girls* by Del Rey for $10.99.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 5, 2010)

Rappi Rangai chapter 32


----------



## Tiger (Feb 6, 2010)

18-22 are really pissing me off.

Are japanese 15-16 year olds really as fuckin clueless as manga would have you believe? Does this really speak to its readers?

How many times does Kagari have to actually mention out loud for all to hear HOW exactly her power works before the kid remembers wtf she's said? This kind of blatant dipshit awkwardness makes me want to stop reading.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 6, 2010)

My resolve is weak as a feather apparently.

I finished 32. I don't think I've wanted to strangle a main character this bad since Naruto.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 25, 2010)

Chapter 33 by gao-subs


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 2, 2010)

Chapter's 34 and 35 out now.  

I think this scene from chapter 34 could make for some funny captions: 


And chapter 35 has an extra special guest! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ!


----------

